
Show HN: Analytics for GitHub Repos - timqian
https://repo-analytics.github.io/
======
timqian
Hi, HN, I am the author of Repo Analytics. Repo Analytics is an open source
tool to record repo traffic, analyze star, clone watch data etc.

The initial reason I create it is because GitHub only stores 14 days of
traffic data. I want to see early data. While I am build it, I find there are
lot more I can do.

Like analyzing star history(I am the author of [https://star-
history.t9t.io](https://star-history.t9t.io)), star-locations and other data
of github repos.

There should be other interesting analytics we can do on github repos. If you
have any suggestions please let me know by open an issue on github
[https://github.com/repo-analytics/repo-
analytics.github.io/i...](https://github.com/repo-analytics/repo-
analytics.github.io/issues)

